# pioneer plasma tv fleeting horizontal lines



## gl123 (May 23, 2009)

I have a pioneer 151fd elite kuro and comcast cable. The picture is beautiful but i get fleeting sudden horizontal black and white bars accross the screen while watching cable shows. Anybody else have this issue. Is it the cable feed? Is it the TV? This is my first plasma.


----------

